# Plant algae treatment methods



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

So I've heard of the 1:20 bleach to water ratio but how long are you supposed to soak a plant in that soultion?

Also what product to water ratio and soaking duration should I do for the following:

-Hydrogen Peroxide

-Seachem Excel


I recently bought some plants off someone and the Anubius Nana has green fuzzy algae on it since day one. The Rotola sp. Vietnam has what looks like hair algae on it. I remember just those two are they are the most effected. I'll have to check my Ludwiga Repens later if it has any algae on it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you can just rub the anubias leaves with your fingers and the green algae will come off. anubias is a hearty leaf and is slow growing and thus prone to algae.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

some people say 5minutes will do. but I soaked it with chlorine and all the algae are gone specially the hair algae.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> some people say 5minutes will do. but I soaked it with chlorine and all the algae are gone specially the hair algae.


Are you saying you soaked your plants for 5 mins in non diluted household bleach?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What about the ratio and soak times for seachem excel and also hydrogen peroxide? Thanks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yes, 5 minutes I soaked it with chlorine then wash with water and soaked again with water to remove the excess chorine. I used just 10percent of chorine. then you will see the hair algae will turn to brownish thats a good indication.. If u use peroxide just 5 minutes will do.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> yes, 5 minutes I soaked it with chlorine then wash with water and soaked again with water to remove the excess chorine. I used just 10percent of chorine. then you will see the hair algae will turn to brownish thats a good indication.. If u use peroxide just 5 minutes will do.


Uhh.. how much % is the chlorine bleach you buy in the stores? 100%?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Uhh.. how much % is the chlorine bleach you buy in the stores? 100%?


5%. It is not possible to purchase 100% sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> 5%. It is not possible to purchase 100% sodium hypochlorite.


Is there there a way to boil bleach to make it more concentrate?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Is there there a way to boil bleach to make it more concentrate?


No, boiling sodium hypochlorite solutions will simply drive the chlorine off.

You can purchase stronger sodium hypochlorite solutions (perhaps as high as 10%) from the hardware store.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I did a 1:1 ratio with the bleach I had on hand which was 6% concentrate on the label. My bleach was not unscrnted iirc but with a lemon scent.

I dipped my rotilla sp vietman and ludwiga repens in at different times.

Rotilla had green fluffy algae and took 3 mins for it to die off.

Ludwiga repens had green fuzzy stuck on algae on its leaves and I gave it a ~1.5-2 mins dip and the algae went away.

Immediately after the dips I put them in a container and ran the tap water slowly to overflow the container for 5 mins while giving the plant a little wiggle to flush out all the chlorine.

After that stop bath as they say in photography I soaked the plants in a container with 4x dose of dechlorinator or in my case Prime.

Put the little pots back into the tank and will see how the plant holds up in a weeks time.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Is there there a way to boil bleach to make it more concentrate?


You could place an anhyrdrous compound to remove some water...although that would leave your bleach with extra chemicals. Try Copper II Sulfate. (light blue powder)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

carbonlist said:


> You could place an anhyrdrous compound to remove some water...although that would leave your bleach with extra chemicals. Try Copper II Sulfate. (light blue powder)


This will not work. Firstly, dessicating agents only work when there is very little water remaining. As bleach is 95% water, this method will not work.

Secondly, copper sulfate is normally sold in its hydrated pentahydrate form; in order to use it as a dessicating agent, you would need to dehydrate it (i.e. in an oven) to drive off the waters of hydration.

Finally, the chance of introducing copper (ions) into the aquarium using this as a dessicating is quite high, so it is not recommended at all.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Bleach from the pool store is 12%. The normal recommended concentration for a plant bath is 1 part bleach (5% or 6% concentration)to 19 parts water with a soak time of 1 minute. Some plants such as hornwort will die at this concentration and interval. Tougher plants such as Anubias and vals can take a little more time. It is a little hit and miss, and the algae may not turn brown immediately, even if it is going to die.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well the rotilla sp. Vietnam did take a 3 min soak in 1:1 @ 6% concentrate and the algae pretty much just melted away. I'm waiting a week to see if the plant rebounds. So far a day or two the plant has not shown itself to be rotting away so I think it worked. 

BTW I had the roots of the plant in a styafoam cup so I'm not sure if that affects the plant or not. I think not as it was a total submersion.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well the rotilla sp. Vietnam did take a 3 min soak in 1:1 @ 6% concentrate and the algae pretty much just melted away. I'm waiting a week to see if the plant rebounds. So far a day or two the plant has not shown itself to be rotting away so I think it worked.
> 
> BTW I had the roots of the plant in a styafoam cup so I'm not sure if that affects the plant or not. I think not as it was a total submersion.


Essentially, you did a 3% dip instead of the recommended 0.3% dip, a 10 fold increase in strength.

It is difficult to say whether the plant will rebound or not; that is quite a strong algae bath to give it.

I would keep checking on the plant for the next 2 weeks, as it may already be dead/dying.


----------

